# Opening NAT for Xbox 360



## John. D (Nov 11, 2007)

Can anyone help me? I've done all I can to open my NAT for my Xbox 360 but nothing is working. I have:

Windows XP
Bell Sympatico Internet
D-Link WBR-1310 rev D1 router

I've set both my computer and Xbox 360 to have a static IP. I've also port-forwarded both ip addresses to Xbox Live. I have also put my Xbox 360's static IP into the DMZ, but my NAT is still strict. 

Can anyone help?

I've done testings and it seems that my NAT will be set to open if I connect it directly to the modem, but always strict when connected to my router.


----------



## xDemonBirdx (Jan 5, 2008)

I spent hours on the phone with support from Xbox, D link, and my ISP Bell Sympatico's technical support trying to get my Strict NAT to Open.  I finally got everything working and if you follow the instructions below in order, you will too. Here's what you should know if you have the D Link WBR 1310 and Bell Sympatico Internet.

1. Log into the router and under the Setup tab click on "Setup Wizard" then on the next page click on "Launch Internet Connection Setup Wizard" In step 1 leave the password unchanged and click next. On step 2 select your timezone. On step 3 this is important, select PPPOE setting. On the 4th step leave the Address Mode in Dynamic and enter the Username and password supplied to you by Sympatico.

Once you have configured your Router to work with the PPPOE settings that Bell uses (Most DSL providers use this setting) you should now get a Moderate reading when you do the Network test in the Xbox dashboard.

2. Now go here http://www.portforward.com/networking/static-xp.htm and follow the instructions to setting up a static IP address on your computer.

3. After setting up a static IP address on your computer, go here http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/WBR-1310/Xbox_Live_360.htm and follow the instructions. Something you should keep in mind which isn't mensioned on this page is for each port you forward under the box that says "IP Address" do not put the IP address of your computer. You put in the new IP address of the Xbox 360 which was one of the 5 that was generated from that link in step 2. What you are doing is giving the Xbox 360 a new IP address and that new IP address needs to forward these port numbers to the Router.

4. Go into the Xbox dashboard and edit the Network settings. Under Basic Settings click on IP address and set it to manual. Now enter in the new IP address you chose for the Xbox 360. The subnet mask and the gateway is the same as your computer. (You can find these by clicking start, run, type in cmd then when the box comes up type in ipconfig/all

Under the DNS Settings it should be set to automatic and under Additional Settings leave them empty. Run the test in the dashboard and it should now be Open! :up:

Also after reading several forums you don't need to enable DMZ host and leave the UPnP enabled. By default they are set this way anyway. Hope that helps and keep us posted.


----------



## mwahaha (Jan 20, 2008)

i use dsl and i have to disable the firewall on my modem and also enable UPnP on my modem... and also make sure it is set to bridge not route.. that will ensure the router is doing all of the NAT duties (which you need to set too!)


----------



## The_Yeung_One (Mar 5, 2008)

Alright, so i did all of the things for changing my NAT from strict to moderate. But i tried doing that last step and my NAT is still moderate. Why doesn't this work for me? 

p.s. i have windows vista , Bell Sympatico


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

are you using internet connection sharing? (ICS)


----------



## The_Yeung_One (Mar 5, 2008)

well if sharing with 2 computers and an xbox 360 is ICS then yes i am lol.


----------



## The_Yeung_One (Mar 5, 2008)

this is bugging me so much!! ive been trying to fix it since last night and its changed from strict to moderate. im happy bout that but i want the NAT to be open.


----------



## The_Yeung_One (Mar 5, 2008)

Alright, i did everything again a second time, and it finally worked. i guess i made a mistake somewhere along the line so, thank you for the help!
if i need help again ill def. post another!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ICS is where you use a PC to be a bridge for a second machine. If you are using a router then chances are you are not using ICS 

Glad to hear you can get it working.


----------



## ricanreppinjerz (Mar 13, 2008)

have you tried ticking the box that says ppoe. i had to do that with my linksys router and nat was open and take ur xbox's ip address and put it into allowed addresses.


----------

